# Swoop 190 7.0 Model 2014 - uphill



## bigboeri (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo!
Das Thema hat es bestimmt schon gegeben ... Aber eine zufriedenstelkende Antwort hab ich nicht gefunden ...
Hab im netzt ein gutes gebrauchtes gefunden ...
Jetzt die Frage ... Kann ich mit dem 190 auch mal kleinere Touren (so 500-1000hm z.b. am Gardasee ) machen ?
Hab irgendwo gelesen dass beim 190iger schon bei der Einstellung der Sattelstütze Probleme gibt , wie ist das dann beim 175iger ohne variostütze gelöst ?
Eigentlich will ich schon abfahrtsorientierter unterwegs sein , aber halt auch mal klettern bzw. nen Trail aus eigener Kraft anfahren  können ?
Mein Anliegen , kann man das swoop so einstellen , dass ich zumindest von der Körperhaltung für uphill gut sitze ( Knieschmerzen habe ich bedingt)- wie lange ich brauch ist mir egal ...
Hat das 175iger eine andere Rahmengeometrie als das 190iger
Sorry bin Einsteiger auf dem Gebiet , optisch sieht der Rahmen ja zumindest gleich aus?!
Bin 183cm und das bike wäre Größe L 
Danke u. Gruß


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Februar 2017)

bigboeri schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Das Thema hat es bestimmt schon gegeben ... Aber eine zufriedenstelkende Antwort hab ich nicht gefunden ...
> Hab im netzt ein gutes gebrauchtes gefunden ...
> Jetzt die Frage ... Kann ich mit dem 190 auch mal kleinere Touren (so 500-1000hm z.b. am Gardasee ) machen ?
> ...



Hi,

besten Dank für deine Anfrage. Das SWOOP 190 (als kleiner Bruder vom Downhiller SWOOP 210) ist hier eindeutig die falsche Wahl wenn es um das Thema Uphill (mit entsprechenden Höhenmeter) geht. Sowohl vom Federweg als auch Geometrie unterscheidet es sich deutlich vom 175er - hier wärst Du mit letzterem besser bedient, wenn Du neben einer Top-Abfahrtsperformnace auch noch den Berg hochtreten magst.

Ich persönlich bin vor zwei Jahren vom SLIDE 150 auf das damalige SWOOP 175 umgestiegen und bin damit mehrmals im Jahr in den Alpen. Neben Shuttle- und Gondel-Unterstützung fahren wir auch Tagestouren mit 1000hm. Man merkt natürlich ein wenig das Gewicht und die bergablastige Geo ggü. einem reinen All-Mountain wie dem SLIDE 150, allerdings zaubert dir das SWOOP 175 (oder der aktuelle Nachfolger SWOOP 170) bei der Abfahrt ein noch größeres Grinsen ins Gesicht 

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: gerne kannst Du mir per PN deine Telefonnummer senden - dann melde ich mich im Tagesverlauf bei dir falls Du noch weitere Infos benötigen solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigboeri (9. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Hilfreiche Antwort
Denk dann wird es ein 175iger werden ...


----------



## bigboeri (9. Februar 2017)

@Radon-Bikes

Welches Rad wurde dann hier getestet , das hat hinten ja auch nen Dämpfer mit ner Feder - gabs das 175iger so ?
Gruß

https://www.google.de/amp/www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/06/fahrbericht-radon-swoop/amp/?client=safari


----------



## luftschaukel (10. August 2017)

Jo, ist das 175 aus 2013/2014


----------

